# You know your puppy is happy when....



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

she's sound asleep and her tail starts wagging. Miss Mae does this a lot but I never have my phone ready to capture on video, plus that would totally make me look like I have waaaaaay to much time on my hands. :laugh: What does everyone elses pups do that helps to confirm your doing a good job and they're happy?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys don't tell me they are happy.....this is all I get. What does this body language say??? He looks bored


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ha! I love that look! Is that the evil eye?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep! He is good at giving the stink eye


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sometimes when Brody is asleep on his back in bed with me, he waves one of his back feet (it's not twitching, it's a swish-swish sort of wave). It's the cutest thing ever, but if I try to move or even shift at all he quickly wakes up and rolls over again. I'm not sure he does that because he's happy, but it sure is cute.

When he's awake I know he's really happy because he gets a huge smile on his little face.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

That is so sweet... tail wagging in her sleep!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Recently, we noticed Tyler wagging his tail in his sleep also. Guess he's happy he had no ill effects from his accident (and so are we)!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

when daddy get's home from work.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

when Charlie is ecstatically happy (usually when I come home) he bounces up and down on the same spot. He also wags his tail in his sleep


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

It's the simple stuff that makes me think I'm being a good pack leader. I like it when Buddha goes to his rug where he eats and has his water after I have put it up because he is finished with it and he sits there and barks. He only gets water if it isn't time to eat but I like that he lets me know. I like when he takes his blanket to a spot that he has chosen and then takes a rest on it. I like when we come in from outdoors and I tell him to sit and he does. I always go in first then I say "come on" he is so used to that if I don't do it he looks confused and when we do it right he looks proud.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clara said:


> It's the simple stuff that makes me think I'm being a good pack leader. I like it when Buddha goes to his rug where he eats and has his water after I have put it up because he is finished with it and he sits there and barks. He only gets water if it isn't time to eat but I like that he lets me know. I like when he takes his blanket to a spot that he has chosen and then takes a rest on it. I like when we come in from outdoors and I tell him to sit and he does. I always go in first then I say "come on" he is so used to that if I don't do it he looks confused and when we do it right he looks proud.


Why wouldn't you let him have water at dinner time? Especially if you're feeding kibble, it's really important that he have free access to plenty of water.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> Why wouldn't you let him have water at dinner time? Especially if you're feeding kibble, it's really important that he have free access to plenty of water.


Buddha always has water with his food. I do monitor his water because he is a pup. He is being potty trained and I found that if he starts having accidents peeing then I start to take control of offering his water. I offer him water during the day and he drinks it almost every time but that is how I know that he is going to have to be asked if he needs to go potty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

if he drinks every time you offer it, how do you know he's really getting enough? He might very well want water in between too. I'm sorry, but I don't agree withholding an animal's water to aid in potty training. It's just not necessary.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> if he drinks every time you offer it, how do you know he's really getting enough? He might very well want water in between too. I'm sorry, but I don't agree withholding an animal's water to aid in potty training. It's just not necessary.


Maybe I am doing it wrong. I just like to see how much he drinks at once so I can tell when he goes outside to potty. If he drinks a lot and then in ten minutes I ask him if needs to go potty outside and he only piddles then I know we may need to stay out longer or go out again real soon. I monitor the timing of his water not the amount. Monitoring it by timing isn't the same thing as restricting the amount. I guess I could just look at the bowl and see how much he has drank but it seemed like he was sipping it all day and piddle, piddle, piddle.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> when daddy get's home from work.


That but I'm not sure who is happier Buddha or daddy.

Also I like it when Buddha gives me that certain slow blink. It's like the blink of contentment.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clara said:


> Maybe I am doing it wrong. I just like to see how much he drinks at once so I can tell when he goes outside to potty. If he drinks a lot and then in ten minutes I ask him if needs to go potty outside and he only piddles then I know we may need to stay out longer or go out again real soon. I monitor the timing of his water not the amount. Monitoring it by timing isn't the same thing as restricting the amount. I guess I could just look at the bowl and see how much he has drank but it seemed like he was sipping it all day and piddle, piddle, piddle.


I guess, IMO, from an animal husbandry standpoint, an animal should be able to drink when they feel the need.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clara said:


> That but I'm not sure who is happier Buddha or daddy.


Ha! Same thing around here. :laugh:



Clara said:


> Also I like it when Buddha gives me that certain slow blink. It's like the blink of contentment.


I know just the look you mean&#8230; that sweet "soft eye" look.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

When my daughter comes back home from college and this happens...


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's how


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha! Same thing around here. :laugh:
> 
> I know just the look you mean&#8230; that sweet "soft eye" look.


"Soft eye" I like that term.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a very cute sequence of pics, Clara. It tells a great story.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie does not like to go on her back; I can't hold her like a baby in my arms and she never sleeps on her back with her paws in the air. But on some very rare occasions she will roll over partially on her back and when I rub her tummy she gets the cutest grin on her face, smiling big and showing her adorable teeth.


----------

